# Barked at another dog?



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Doesn't sound like a mean or aggressive bark to me. More of a frustration or "pay attention to me bark." The slow, low wag is friendly more, I can't come to you why don't you come to me wag.


----------



## Juli (Nov 17, 2013)

Little snow, is it possible your pup was just "picking up" on your strong feelings about unleashed dogs, and perhaps feeling somewhat protective of you? 

Your story reminded me of what happened with my golden on the occasion of her very first visit to a groomer. The groomer was supposed to meet us in front of her shop, and she was very very late. I'm usually someone who easily lets things go, but I was becoming silently really peeved. Suddenly a large friendly woman appeared out of nowhere. Instantly my super-friendly sweet puppy GROWLED, for the first time in her life! When I got over feeling mortified, I realized it was actually pretty funny. My dog had "read" my emotions even though I hadn't expressed them. Our goldens are so smart, sensitive, and aware; I'm guessing your normally unflappably friendly guy may have been tuned in to you, and wanting to be protective.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I wouldn't read too much into it. My boy Duke is almost 3 and never barks except at one neighbor! The first time it happened I was shocked. He's never had a bad interaction with this neighbor. My neighbor just laughed and said Duke was just learning to express himself. He's barked a few times since then, but hardly ever.


----------



## ktaylor320 (Jul 15, 2015)

I'm having similar problems! Rex will be out on the leash ( still working on proper leash etiquette) and if there are other dogs around, he will bark. It's almost as if he's barking out of frustration that he can't just run and play.
Then, today,mi was at my parents house with him, and my lab Molly was not as happy as he was to see her, and so after a while I grabbed his collar to keep him off of her for a few minutes, and he barked, growled, and bit at my hands! I was so shocked and hurt that my sweet boy would bite me, not out of play but frustration! 
He also seems to be barking a lot more just anytime he is on leash, and wants to do something I am not letting him do.


----------

